# Private number plates



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Whos got one then 

Ive been humming and ahing for a good while about getting a private number plate but theres just a part of me holding back, probably the cost :lol:
Whats peoples thoughts on them? Worth it? Waste of money?

Unfortunately my initials are JAM and plates that contain that are rather expensive, some costing more than my car! however i came across another combination the other night that works and its not to expensive either yay!
Ive found five companies that can provide this plate which are:

National numbers
Regtranfers
Theprivteplateco
Carreg
Bossreg

Anybody dealt with any of these companies before? Also is there anything i should be looking out for? Or is it just a simply case of buying it then either letting them deal with the documents or me to go to my local DVLA office? Just thought id ask here first...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I got mine ages ago as a bit of a treat.
I'd love a new car so I can get *KE12 OCD*

try direct from the DVLA


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

i've had one for about 6 years now, was long and hard choosing what i wanted because i didn't want a 'car only' plate, that would look stupid on the next motor - so just got my birthday and initials X6 DDB (X=10 in roman numerals + 6 = 16 ) £500 iirc

used http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ really easy to do

p.s. don't get cheap ones, i.e. K444, S666 etc as they look worse than the normal plates and cheapen the appearance of the car imo

drew


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Had a few over the years have V10 WAX on my work van & TAZ 505 on retention


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Keir said:


> I got mine ages ago as a bit of a treat.
> I'd love a new car so I can get *KE12 OCD*
> try direct from the DVLA


Yea looking to treat myself to  Ive already tried DVLA but they dont have it.



buckas said:


> i've had one for about 6 years now, was long and hard choosing what i wanted because i didn't want a 'car only' plate, that would look stupid on the next motor - so just got my birthday and initials X6 DDB (X=10 in roman numerals + 6 = 16 ) £500 iirc
> 
> used http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ really easy to do
> 
> ...


Know exactly what what you mean about the cheap ones - they look very naff.

The plate that im interested in is M10 JME.
M - My surname initial.
10 - My birthday month ( October )
JME - JAMIE
also if you read it out it sounds like Jamie.



Auto Detox said:


> Had a few over the years have V10 WAX on my work van & TAZ 505 on retention


Love the wax one, thats cool!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Watch out for the companies who advertise plates that the dvla own for inflated prices. 

Always check the dvla site for the plate if you see it elsewhere.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

get it direct from the DVLA.

i have mine since the start of the year. 

took the form and stuff to the DVLA office and had it on the car within about 3 hours.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I got mine for my 18th from DVLA direct.

Y90 DMH - Year 90 then my initials (I used to get called DMH by everyone for some reason).

Just don't get one where you have to change the spacing to form a word or bolts to form letters, they look cheap.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> get it direct from the DVLA.


But it says its not available when i type it into the search box.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Y90 DMH - Year 90 then my initials


Never thaught of that  Im year 90 to, just been on DVLA again and they have M900 JME but thats one naught to much!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I think private plates are great as long as they are not sh*t ones that don't really say anything. Initials are fine as they are personal with one or 2 numbers at most. 666 is fine if you are a devil worshiper i suppose...

I love it when people say 'yeah but if you read it like this...' it says ***, it doesn't... you just sound like the Rainman talking...

Trouble is most good ones do cost a few quid and there is such a big business for them now that happening across an old banger with an MOT that is selling for £50 quid with a good plate like the good old days is very rare. My mates old man used to buy and sell salvage repairs and had some great plates off some older cars for **** money. THE 308S of a Ferrari 308 GTS, Nicccce!

The waxone is good especially for a van. My pal has a transport company called GET and has GET 1T on one of his lorries, that works. Just choose carefully as unles it is investment money you probably won't get your money back.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got M40 WAX on my car (MAD WAX) cost me the princely sum of £255

I agree about the naff ones or trying to make it what it isn't. I got mine from DVLA


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

try ebay can get plates there as well i got R8 HGV for my mini on ebay bargain too


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I got one, to anyone else on the road it means nothing but I know what it is and close freinds and family know

The first 3 letters/numbers is my first name and then the last 3 letters are intials of my parents and grandad. Doesnt spell out anything obvious but I aint bothered.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

I got n2eav on my car which is close to my last name of neave and gf has kb55sty for Kirsty


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought My Wife M8 CNK. She is my mate, and those are her initials, see, personal works and it was way off bank breaking money...:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

JB54 JJS

nickname, year of car, and initials


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine came with the car, JIZ NOW, oops I mean J12 NOW.
It'll go with the car when the time comes


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

got my first one a few months ago 










Initials are RW too


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes we have one, ours is X3KJP, X being the year of the first car my wife and I bought together, 3 being the year we met, 2003, and KJP is Karen and James and P being our surname, so it means something to us, however, someone said to me the other day 'you had an X3 have you' and thinking about it it must be worth a few quid as there are probably X3 owners out there that would want it, but its ours for keeps.

We also had S28BUG that came with a Beetle we bought a couple of years ago, apparently in a womans head the S2 part of the plate make a heart making it a 'Love Bug' apparently, either way it was a nice plate but didnt mean anything to us, so stuck it on ebay and got a nice amount for it so it made the Beetle we bought even cheaper!!

I was thinking about having one for my new car I just had, but couldnt find anything I liked, so looked at current range i.e. xx51xxx style and personally I just think they dont look half as good as the older style ones.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

DVLA Auctions

All these coming up at the next auction 

JAM 1F	£700
JAM 13V	£450
JAM 111Y £400
JAM 355H £400

Price is the starting bid


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I got mine from DVLA - My initial is M, surname BLY and I wanted a ///M so got this.










Had this on my old scoob....










And got this for my old man...(nickname TAN, initial T, surname as mine)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Id get one if it made sense,like an actual name or initials.
Ones that look like a name if you squint are stupid.
Like S73VE for Steve.I knew a guy who had one ALX something because his was Alex.
I dont think he was dyslexic,more, stupid.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine are n14 phn november 14 b/day and my initals


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> Mine are n14 phn november 14 b/day and my initals


You see thats a sensible one.
If I could get something like IAJB 80 I might be tempted.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Probably the few advantages of having a short surname - plates fit!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got M111PEE

Pee is my nick name and the M is my initial and I just liked the look of the 111 part lol


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I got mine on dvla, £255 - SHO, benefits of having an unusual if crap name!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Dvla did release a newish batch of the 111' 222' type series which is selling fast at £255. I would only ever use dvla the one I recently purchased was a dvla £255 other sites for the same plate were £600+!!! at least buying from dvla if you have any issues it will be fro the dvla


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got mine from www.newreg.com

Was an 21st present off the 'rents, finishes the car off well


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got mine from DVLA , it was on the car within 4 days. ALWAYS try them first


----------



## ART209 (Nov 19, 2010)

Not widely known (I think) but DVLA will accept requests to release plates of your choice providing they of course are not already in use (and meet regs etc). Thats what i did anyway and they made it available for me at next auction they held. Luckily no-one else bid for it


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Got mine on retention at the moment until I have a 12 plated car:

BE12LYN

Guess what that signifies 

Was an absolute mint (~£850) due to it having a misspelt Christian name at the end!

If my surname ended LIN it would have only been £255... bit annoying!

S


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

the one i want is BO55 SKA shame i cant afford it at £2500 so went for B15 SKA at £400 including transfer fee


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got "T55SSH" on my Impreza. Proper chav plate so it suits the car well I guess


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had a few over the years or still on retention,

However my car has had

C2BER for around 10 years and 6 cars now (I'm in IT)










Wifes plate was a present as hee nick name is Tiny and first name begins with K

T1NY K










DVLA if they have your plate by far the best.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SBerlyn said:


> BE12LYN


Youre called Lyn and you like being 12? Or got the dodgy batch of Benylin when the dyslexic label printer was on shift?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Youre called Lyn and you like being 12? Or got the dodgy batch of Benylin when the dyslexic label printer was on shift?


Take a look at my surname, which resides after my first initial in my username 

S


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Youre http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Wright ?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Now I'm completely lost and I think your humour's gone over my head. Do excuse me, it's been a manic day 

S


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my first with money that my gran left me when she died... I wanted something that will last forever... not get thrown out after a few months... it contains my initials...

my second was a gift from my ex... same plate as above except the first letter.

and the Audi came with a private S8 plate...so kept that on the car...

:thumb:


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

We got...p13 afr, p13 looks like pie...and were northerners so that made sense, and afr are our initials. Cheap plate too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SBerlyn said:


> Now I'm completely lost and I think your humour's gone over my head. Do excuse me, it's been a manic day
> 
> S


He was a wrestler,one of his ring names was Berlyn.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i've had a few private plates over the years M8LFS on a 5 series which i sold after being harassed by my mate myles for a long time to sell it to him as he reckoned it looked like myles? looked more like milf to me? haha!! currently have KA51DAY on the bm tourer,CS51DAY on the focus and K14SDY on the astra all purchased from dvla for not much money my surname is cassidy !!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Cheers guys for all the input :thumb:



pooma said:


> Mine came with the car, JIZ NOW, oops I mean J12 NOW.
> It'll go with the car when the time comes


 :lol:



R7KY D said:


> DVLA Auctions
> 
> All these coming up at the next auction
> 
> ...


Good man. Forgot about the auctions. Really like the JAM 111Y one. Look at my forum name  which is my nickname. Also JAM is my initials, 111 = 3 = Date i was born. Quite a good one. What do you guys think?



ART209 said:


> Not widely known (I think) but DVLA will accept requests to release plates of your choice providing they of course are not already in use (and meet regs etc). Thats what i did anyway and they made it available for me at next auction they held. Luckily no-one else bid for it


Interesting! Never knew that. I shall bear that in mind.



Clark @ PB said:


> I've got "T55SSH" on my Impreza. Proper chav plate so it suits the car well I guess


Guess so


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

I've wanted one for ages.. Echoing what's already been said in terms of what looks good and what looks tacky, the best I've found on the DVLA is *V25 CDS*, V = roman numeral for 5 (May), 25 (25th) and my initials CDS.

£405 all in. Only concern is my tendency to want early-mid 90's cars all the time, meaning I couldn't use it on them 

Earliest Prefix-style I could get is *B7 CDS*, which would go on pretty much any car I'm going to own, but that's a grand, and the 'B7' has no relevance to me personally..


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Try DVLA first mate, the only other place I have used is Regtranfers. I got mine 2 years ago as a christmas/birthday treat to myself.

My plate is X25 JRM, My birthday day is christmas day so I went for X = Xmas, 25 = 25 December and JRM as my initials. Dont think too much about it mate as I wanted D25 JRM but that sold by time I got round to getting one. My X25 JRM was £660 but I see it as something that your going to keep for the rest of your days really and can always be sold on.

Just dont get car plates as when it come to getting a new car your a little stuck then. I really want another one for my other car and they have X24 JRM but the 24 is irrelevant to me but would just look cool having two cars on the drive side by side with X24 and X25 JRM


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> DVLA Auctions
> 
> All these coming up at the next auction
> 
> ...


Just remeber that on whatever the winning bid is there are additional fees, make sure you find out what these are before bidding.

I also have a private plate which has been on retention for a number of years now.

P16 URJ which with a little space makes P1 6URJ as seen below when on my old old car.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Gurj247 said:


> Just remeber that on whatever the winning bid is there are additional fees, make sure you find out what these are before bidding


iirc 20% vat + 5% auction fees (i think)

All you need to know here http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/auction/

Bear in mind though I bought 59 RD i think the bidding started at £700 and I paid iirc £3500 !!!! for it , You'll also be getting the reg transfers , National numbers bidding on these plates as well as a lot of these companies put them up for sale before they have even bought them , iirc reg transfers offered to sell me 59 RD for £7000 !!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was bought a private plate for my 21st by my parents, with my dad not being around now it's quite sentimental too so won't be going anywhere. 










Treated the Twingo to a plate as I sold my Lupo I had before for a little more than I expected.










Was thinking of one for the 172 but I must refrain as it's meant to be the cheap car.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have R404 DRT

R is for 'aaarghh' like a pirate does cos i loves pirates of the carribean!
404 is the max amount i got from a single tank of fuel using v-power
DRT reads dirty cos its sarcastic as my car is well clean, obvioulsy cos im on DW innit

and it was free it came on the car like that!

sick


----------



## shwingg (Jul 5, 2012)

I do like personalised plates personal, but I always feel even though you usually get the thumbs up by fellow drivers, non-drives judge you.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

i have R12 KEG on mine. Keg because thats my nickname i have had since school


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I have two, swo4ljw and sw53ljw


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

mine 










L is my initial, 22 is a good 'even' number lol... and ocd speaks for itself!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

I had mine given to me by my Missus and my mates for my 30th. E30 GUY love it, great birthday present.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Only gheys have private plates...

here's mine...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> You'll also be getting the reg transfers , National numbers bidding on these plates as well as a lot of these companies put them up for sale before they have even bought them , iirc reg transfers offered to sell me 59 RD for £7000 !!!


Yes ive noticed that. Reg Transfers already have JAM 111Y on their website.



Estoril-5 said:


> I have R404 DRT
> 
> R is for 'aaarghh' like a pirate does cos i loves pirates of the carribean!
> 404 is the max amount i got from a single tank of fuel using v-power
> ...


:lol: My first car came with a plate on it which was B7 BDY, apparantly its meant to look like bad boy.



lesley2337 said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking that! I found J90 OCD on Dvla but dont think i would be brave enough 



J1ODY A said:


> Only gheys have private plates...
> 
> here's mine...


No comment!  I thought Jody was a girls name? 

Right guys, so ive been trawling through DVLA again today for ages trying to find a half decent looking plate that isn't going to break my bank balance and ive found this:

Y90 JMY. Born in Year 90 ( thanks DMH/Dan ) and JMY being my nickname. Cost including Vat @ 20% and tranfer fee £80 comes to £566.

OR

M90 JMY. M being surname... Including all costs is £386. Im thinking this one because of my surname and its cheaper and my mother likes it!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ive just purchased a plate - little excited  Had to wait a few days as DVLA were doing maintenance to their website. Just been on the DemonPlates website and i think i'l get the plates made up from them. I shall update with pics when its on the car.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Not bad. I think plates should either be subtle and mean something only to you as above, or obvious. I once saw RUN 4 1T which was a good one. Ones like that 'bad boy' are pants!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got two can be good investment if right combination, i got mine from a guy how was skint got it £550 under value but market well polluted with DVLA money making scam, i tried to buy a cracker years ago for song but guy pulled out at last minute i got men from reputable company watch some have vat some not, also watch for retention fee's if not straight on your motor


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The Bugatti was spotted in Cardiff, the audi and honda are friends and friends of friends


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I got mine for my *3Oth* with my initals SMT








and my wife got her nikname Merfy








both direct from the DVLA


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

All done!

Bought my plates from DVLA last Sunday night then on Thursday my V750 document arrived - went to my local DVLA office and that was that - all sorted. I could of went to my local BMW dealer and got plates made up on the Thursday but i already had ordered them from DemonPlates and they came today.

So all in all im very impressed with the process - between ordering from DVLA and then fitting them it took six days!

Chuffed to bits. 

Smiled when i seen this:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had a few private plates but had my current one for a few years now










It just stood out when I was looking for a new one and looked a little different. My mates call it the Dans 2i lol


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've got this on the Navara because I like cats, yes thats it cats.......


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a few but the most applicable here is 

JJ57 WAX


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have J55 EXT - business name WAS Extreme Media, initials JS

Think I might sell it as I am now employed, any suggestions how?


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

stuart.cameron said:


>


Love that!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

might be putting mine back on a new motor - question:

i'm in swansea most days, can you get it all done there and then (where to go)? i.e. give them retention papers with car papers/tax disc and get new ones straight away rather than posting them?

do i need an appointment?

cheers

drew


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

buckas said:


> i'm in swansea most days
> 
> rather than posting them?


Think about it :lol:

Yes just go straight to the office and get it done there and then and no appointment is needed either, you'll get your new tax disc there too.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/contactus/localoffices/findnear/wales/swansea_local_office.aspx


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

9-5 hmmm, how long does the switchover take - doable in a lunch hour?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

buckas said:


> 9-5 hmmm, how long does the switchover take - doable in a lunch hour?


When I got mine done at my local DVLA office it was the queuing up that took ages, didn't take long for them to process the plate.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I have BJ06 CBU

Special because B'J0b is a favored past time, and 06 as it was the 2nd year of my proper working life (2006)...and CBU as in Central Business Unit as I work in a business....and also the B as it's my 1st initial.

Oh yeah and it was free.....

I did briefly look at DRA114N in the last auction which with a fixing screw would look a little like BRA11AN / Brian but decided screws look chavvy and a starting price of 300+vat+fees was more than it was worth......it went for £1010+everything in the end

I'll probably pick up a couple BR14 _ _ _ next year when they go on sale.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Need to keep a look out for BJ69 CUM when it gets released. 3 favourite pastimes in one plate. Lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

louis spence has already preordered it


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are my 2

2004 VW T5 shuttle with 2012 facelift 
£225 from Dvla










My Porsche 996 c4s in Silver ...perfect plate 
£325 ON Ebay Bargain !


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's mine on my Evo 9, £295 from dvla:thumb:


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

denzilpc said:


> the one i want is BO55 SKA shame i cant afford it at £2500 so went for B15 SKA at £400 including transfer fee


Sorry to raise a thread up from the dead. But in a weird coincidence I have just bought BO55 SKA. And found this thread from a Google search.

Why? Well Trojan SKA and reggae are me and the wife's favourite type of music. So now we have his and hers plates!!!!

His: BO55 SKA
Hers: M155 SKA

I previously had R99 SKA (Re99ae SKA), which I'm now transferring to my scooter.

Expensive, but as others have said it lasts a lifetime. Plus I had plate envy after winning M155 SKA at a DVLA auction for about £800.

Cheers

S


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

My plate, trying to spell my nickname as you can see from my username


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just found one for me first & last initials + 02 (car year & I was born on 2nd) + full 3 initials £250 on DVLA *tempted*


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I was looking on the DVLA yesterday found a few i like. 

Do you just pay the price of the plate and thats it ? Or is there extra costs to get it on the car ? 

Do you have to pay a fee each time you change your car ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theshrew said:


> I was looking on the DVLA yesterday found a few i like.
> 
> Do you just pay the price of the plate and thats it ? Or is there extra costs to get it on the car ?
> 
> Do you have to pay a fee each time you change your car ?


If your buying from the DVLA the fee includes the "assignment fee".

Yes you'll need to pay a transfer fee of £80.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

theshrew said:


> I was looking on the DVLA yesterday found a few i like.
> 
> Do you just pay the price of the plate and thats it ? Or is there extra costs to get it on the car ?
> 
> Do you have to pay a fee each time you change your car ?


its all ready to go onto the car with no other fees but you pay for the actual plates.

You do pay £80 i think to transfer to another car. To keep it on paper (retention) its £25 a year


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

always go through dvla too. As its direct and the cheapest.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

This is mine


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mehan said:


> To keep it on paper (retention) its £25 a year


the fee to retain - £105 for one year, £130 for two years or £155 for three years :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> the fee to retain - £105 for one year, £130 for two years or £155 for three years :thumb:


yep forgot to add you will still need to pay the £80 assignment fee on top of the £25 a year.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

My plate just describes my car, tbh I was amazed it was still available, so for £250 it was a bit of a laugh.

Trouble is, I'll either have to leave it on the car when I sell, or make sure its replacement is identical :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

So you have to pay a yearly fee for a private plate even If you don't change car?

Do the dvla send out a reminder?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> So you have to pay a yearly fee for a private plate even If you don't change car?
> 
> Do the dvla send out a reminder?


No its only paid if the number plate is on paper (retention) and not on a car. Once its on the car you pay nothing yearly.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

i have GE05 EVO my names geof and i have a evo :wave:



my name is geof and im an alcoholic :lol::lol::lol::lol: 

not really


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are my two

H5 ROT on my Projektzwo MK1 Galaxy - I really wanted H15 ROT (Ive always had Rotweillers) but it wasnt available at the time so I had to make do










G4 LXY on my Galaxy Titanium X - self explanatory really


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Mehan said:


> its all ready to go onto the car with no other fees but you pay for the actual plates.
> 
> You do pay £80 i think to transfer to another car. To keep it on paper (retention) its £25 a year


Jeepers that's a joke that you have to pay to keep it. Don't you own it or something ?

If the whole price is included in the plate that's not to bad you could be up and running for £250 + getting plates made.

How long does it take to get it all sorted ?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Juicy Jen said:


> This is mine


"The green goblin"  Love the car and plate Jen.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

I like my 'free' plate as it lets everyone know that the car is only 3 years old (59), which to me, makes it seem more expensive  other wise there's no difference between an 06 and 10 plate in my chariot of choice!

If I had a private plate people might think it was older :lol:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Smithyithy said:


> I've wanted one for ages.. Echoing what's already been said in terms of what looks good and what looks tacky, the best I've found on the DVLA is *V25 CDS*, V = roman numeral for 5 (May), 25 (25th) and my initials CDS.
> 
> £405 all in. Only concern is my tendency to want early-mid 90's cars all the time, meaning I couldn't use it on them
> 
> Earliest Prefix-style I could get is *B7 CDS*, which would go on pretty much any car I'm going to own, but that's a grand, and the 'B7' has no relevance to me personally..


Pity have one close getting rid of C15 CDT...so close...could change your surname


----------

